
Green Building Goals and Security Initiatives Can Find Common Ground - stakent
http://www.facilitiesnet.com/security/article/Green-Building-Goals-and-Security-Initiatives-Can-Find-Common-Ground--11349
======
stakent
Found via
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/security_vs_su...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/security_vs_sus.html)

